

Licorize beta 1: Get links done - robicch
http://licorize.com?beta1

======
crux
I started an account here and have had it open in my browser for about two
weeks, waiting to dive in. But there's an awful lot of buttons and I still
don't really understand how the website works.

~~~
ppolsinelli
Recording an instructional video right now ;-)

------
chuhnk
The concept is great, the design is beautiful and it looks like a lot of
thought and work has gone in to. A couple of things that make me take a step
back are, like crux mentioned, a lot of buttons. I feel overwhelmed at the get
go. If I'm bookmarking, I want to do it clean and fast. The second thing is
just the mass integration of tools, almost as if its not so much bookmarking
but more project management. Otherwise its great and I'm sure many people will
use it.

~~~
ppolsinelli
Thanks. If you bookmark with the booklet (or plugin, or extension) you don't
have that many buttons; actually, if you use "remindMeLater", you don't even
get to see the Licorize interface. Or I didn't understand you?

For the project management... yes, we think that in some cases bookmarking is
a relevant part of work ,and hence also for management.

------
jhancock
<nit> Sign-up page username field. When I tab out of the field, I get the
message of "This username is still available", ok, good to know, but I think
it would be better if you only chimed in in case of an error. My first
reaction before I squinted at my monitor to read the small text, was, uh-oh an
error message. </nit>

look forward to playing with this. I have a lot of workflow oriented around
bookmarking.

~~~
ppolsinelli
Good point. Thanks.

------
smoody
really like it. i've wanted to do something like this myself for quite a
while. one suggestion: your default avatars are going to alienate many non-
techies ("what does that weird green and white pattern mean?"). IMHO, you'd be
much better off going with a single default avatar that resembles a human (as
facebook did).

i can promise you that if i showed your interface to my non-techie friends
getting non-techie PhDs (a small but good market), they'd be freaked out by
them. They are also distracting given the color palette of your interface.

i guess one final piece of feedback... perhaps lose the idea of a "strip" and
call it something else. people don't like to learn new concepts :-)

don't mean to nitpick -- it really is a great launch product. congratulations
on your beta!

~~~
ppolsinelli
Yes, definitively right, the human avatar would be much better. Thanks!

------
yoasif_
Sounds a bit like Pearltrees. I'm likely going to add similar functionality to
quippd as well at some point, but this looks very nice -- very sexy UI.

------
greenlemon
Great idea. The Safari Extension is very useful and is one of the few to have
been published in the Apple Gallery.

~~~
fsoldani
Is also developing the client for iOS devices.

------
emeltzer
watched your video to see if this was something i'd want to use, still have no
clue! show a useage case in the video please, not just a bunch of pretty words
about the service.

~~~
city41
I signed up for it and started playing around, I still have no idea what it
is. I just want to echo the sentiments as I have a feeling this might be a
common issue.

The site is gorgeous though.

~~~
ppolsinelli
Thanks. For people that have some resistance towards "just try it", we're
recording a more feature-oriented video.

We believe this is a really "new thing", so we are trying to avoid forcing an
already known interpretation in simplistic terms on the home page, though the
standard texts in marketing all say so.

~~~
phernandez
I'll give a "me too" for not understanding what to do when I got to the site.
You should keep in mind the 2 min test - If I can't understand how it works
before that, I'll move on.

It looks great, but IMHO, you should consider simplifying.

Edit: Forgot to say +1 for the idea, it looks like it could make my
bookmarking useful again. Save me from delicious!

~~~
ppolsinelli
There is one typical Delicious feature that we don't support yet as we'd like
to, which is exposing bookmark collections through simple URLs. The simple
URL's are there, but we want to present the contents as "booklets", a bit like
Flipboard navigation - we hope by next week to add a working version of public
URLs.

------
baxter
I can't get the bookmarklet to work in IE8. Any suggestions?

~~~
ppolsinelli
Working to fix it. Thanks. (Works in Firefox, Chrome, Safari, Opera.)

------
jhancock
your sign-up email has a confirm link. It doesn't show up as a link in my
email. I had to do a copy/paste.

~~~
ppolsinelli
Could you tell me which e-mail client are you using? We are sending an HTML
e-mail. Thanks

~~~
jhancock
it was Thunderbird 3.0.7 on linux

------
black_magic
looks beautiful and cool idea - will try it

------
fruzzat
sounds interesting, i'm gonna try it

------
jasonlotito
"Watch the video..."

The video doesn't tell me anything. I cannot hear it. Captions would be nice.

Screenshots and text would be easier to do, and be just as informative. Keep
the video, by all means, but don't assume video/audio is the only thing you
should support.

Apparently it's a to-do manager. And takes bookmarks and Linked In pages (?)
for Projects. Not entirely sure what this means. I guess bookmark sharing?

So... you share a bunk of bookmarks, and people have to "read them".

Screenshot I can't click on.

Use case: "You know I was doing some research about this marketing stuff, and
I wanted to collect and share these bookmarks – I used this bookmarking tool,
but then … my bookmarks are part of a more general idea, of a project, that is
made not only of bookmarks – also of ideas, to-dos, notes… "

What? That makes no sense.

"It is a new and different way to share work."

Hrm, that actually makes some sense. Much better then "For the web worker
tribe" whatever that means.

Oh, hey, killerstartups.com does a better job of explaining what this is all
about.

So, in essence, I'm still not sure what you are offering besides a way to
share bookmarks. Maybe the video explains it. The video I can't hear.

~~~
ppolsinelli
We are uploading a new HD version of the video - something went wrong on the
first attempt, I agree the sound is bad!

~~~
jasonlotito
Sorry, I wasn't precise. I cannot hear the audio. It's not that it's bad, it's
that I have no way of hearing it. =)

Having video is fine. It's awesome. Just replicate in other ways. Screenshots
and use cases would be great.

=)

~~~
ppolsinelli
Oh sorry - didn't get it. We are thinking about how to solve this - we are
exploring the subtitling options. Thanks a lot.

------
jlake123
Nice the web thumbnails.. can't find the iphone client.

~~~
ppolsinelli
That's not released yet. But we just released Evernote integration - so that
is a path from any mobile client.

